# Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?



## Kusarr (8. Juni 2014)

*Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*

hallo,

würde mir gern Tropico 5 holen, nur sin 50€ etwas happig.

Sin so key-Shops seriös?
- Gameladen
- MMOGA

-und welchen?
-Was heißt Lieferzeit 24-48h? is doch nur n key, das muss doch innheralb von Sekunden gehen
-





> "Bitte beachten Sie: Diese Codes können nur mit Hilfe eines VPN aktiviert werden. Aktivieren Sie bitte die mitgelieferte VPN-Verbindung, bevor Sie den Geschenklink anklicken. Eine direkte Annahme des Steam-Geschenks ohne VPN-Verbindung kann zu Aktivierungsproblemen führen. Über die mitgelieferte VPN-Verbindung können Sie Ihr Produkt durch STEAM aktivieren und anschließend ganz normal das Spiel (ohne VPN) installieren/spielen."


Das heißt was?


----------



## Lg3 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*

Gameladen ist auf jeden fall seriös, dort kaufe ich schon seit mehreren Jahren. Aber MMOGA genau so, und da die Preise gleich sind ist ja eigentlich egal wo du kaufst.

VPN = Du kriegst ein programm das irgendwie deine IP und einen anderen Standort simuliert damit Steam nicht merkt das du in Deutschland wohnst ( denke ich ) das musste halt voher aktivieren bevor du den Geschenklink öffnest.

Lieferzeit bei Gameladen war meistens immer zwischen 5-15 Minuten. Mmoga habe ich noch keine erfahrung mit gemacht.


----------



## thekerub (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*

Ich hab gestern bei MMOGA nen Key für AoM:EE gekauft. War nach zwei Minuten da. Mit VPN habe ich das noch nie ausprobiert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Klappt das?


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*

Bei manchen Spielen wie CoD muss allerdings das VPN auch beim Spielen verwendet werden, weiß nicht wie das bei Tropico ist.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*

moin, Kusarr. Ich habe hier ein "Top" Angebot, dort habe ich auch zugeschlagen.


Tropico 5 Steam Gift - Tropico


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*

Tropico 5 gibts auch bei Steam günstiger, man muss sich nur das 2-Pack kaufen und sich mit einem Kumpel teilen.
Dann kostet es nur 38 statt 45€


----------



## sani1008 (10. Juni 2014)

Auf keinen Fall bei MMOGA mit Kreditkarte zahlen! Dann wollen die dich verifizieren !


----------



## thekerub (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*



sani1008 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall bei MMOGA mit Kreditkarte zahlen! Dann wollen die dich verifizieren !


Man sollte, vor allem im Internet, generell so gut es geht auf Kreditkarten verzichten. Keine Tan, keine Pin, keine Authentifizierung, alles was man braucht um das Konto leer zu räumen steht auf der Karte. Da kann man auch direkt seine Bank-PIN mit nen PostIt an die EC-Karte kleben  Imho eines der unsichersten Zahlungsmittel überhaupt.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*



thekerub schrieb:


> Imho eines der unsichersten Zahlungsmittel überhaupt.



Was nicht wirklich tragisch ist, da von den Firmen einkalkuliert.
Die paar Falschzahlungen im Jahr sind um einiges günstiger als die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu erhöhen und eventuell Kunden zu verlieren weil es unbequemer wird.


----------



## thekerub (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Was nicht wirklich tragisch ist, da von den Firmen einkalkuliert.
> Die paar Falschzahlungen im Jahr sind um einiges günstiger als die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu erhöhen und eventuell Kunden zu verlieren weil es unbequemer wird.


Ist mir auch klar. Für den Kunden aber trotzdem unnötiger Stress wenn auf einmal ein paar hundert Euro abgebucht werden.


----------



## Shona (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> Sin so key-Shops seriös?
> - Gameladen
> - MMOGA


Nein...und das wurde schon tausendmal in diesem Forum geschrieben das diese Shops keine authorisierten Steam Reseller sind.

Außerdem -> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht
Und -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/145301-key-store-legal-3.html#post2794647
Sowie -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/334971-watch-dogs-keys-bei-mmoga-2.html#post6460961

------------------------


Diese Shops sind authorisiert Steam Reseller und somit auch Seriös. (Quelle)

GreenManGaming
GamersGate
GetGamesGo
Impluse
Amazon.de | Und jede andere Amazon Seite
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog
Nuuvem


----------



## Streicher1992 (11. Juni 2014)

Habe schon seid Monaten bei MMOGA bestellt und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*



Streicher1992 schrieb:


> Habe schon seid Monaten bei MMOGA bestellt und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt.


 Lies dir mal deren AGB's durch danach kaufst du da wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ein 
Außerdem muss nichts passieren aber es kann vorkommen. Das heisst aber nicht das man jeden anstiften muss dort zu kaufen nur weil man selbst keine Probleme hat bis jetzt.

Ich sag auch nicht das man bei den von mir gelisteten kaufen muss, aber diese sind nun mal alle  Digital-Distribution-Verkaufsplattformen und das wird MMOGA nie sein


----------



## Kusarr (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tropico 5 Key-Shop seriös?*

hab bei Gameladen mir den key nun geholt. lief alles top


----------

